# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  الشركة المساهمة

## salahazma

*الشركة المساهمة**الشركة المساهمة:*
  هي شركة ينقسم رأسمالها إلى أسهم متساوية القيمة قابلة للتداول – ولا يسأل الشركاء فيها إلا بقدر قيمة أسهمهم . ولا يجوز أن يقل عدد الشركاء فيها عن خمسة. الشركات المساهمة  من حيث قرار 
*التراخيص بتأسيسها نوعان:*
&Oslash;     شركات يصدر الترخيص بتأسيسها مرسوم ملكي وهي:
·          ذات الامتياز.
·           التي تدير مرفقاً عاماً.
·          التي تقدم لها الدولة إعانة.
·          التي تشترك بها الدولة غير التأمينات الاجتماعية ومصلحة معاشات التقاعد.
·          التي تزاول الأعمال المصرفية.
&Oslash;     ما عدى ذلك من الشركات المساهمة يصدر الترخيص بتأسيسها بقرار من وزير التجارة.
* الشركات المساهمة من حيث الاكتتاب برأسمالها نوعان:*
·          شركات يكتتب المؤسسون بجزء من رأسمالها و الجزء الآخر يطرح للاكتتاب العام، وهذه لا يجوز أن يقل رأسمالها عن 10 ملايين ريال.
·          شركات يكتتب المؤسسون بكل رأسمالها ، وهذه لا يجوز أن يقل رأسمالها عن مليوني ريال.

*ملخص الوثائق المطلوبة وإجراءات تأسيس الشركة المساهمة كما يلي:*
o يقدم طلب الترخيص بتأسيس الشركة من خمسة من مؤسسيها مرفق به دراسة الجدوى الاقتصادية تثبت جدوى قيام المشروع .
o   يعد مشروع عقد تأسيس للشركة ونظام أساسي لها.
o   تدرس لدى الوزارة وبعد الموافقة عليه يقدم المؤسسون شهادة من أحد البنوك يثبت فيها إيداعهم للمبلغ المدفوع من رأس المال.
o   يحال عقد تأسيس الشركة إلى كاتب العدل لإثباته لديه.
o   يقدم المؤسسون أو وكيلهم الشرعي بعد إثبات عقد الشركة لدى كاتب العدل طلبا  لاستصدار المرسوم الملكي أو القرار الوزاري للترخيص بتأسيس الشركة.
o   ينشر المرسوم الملكي أو القرار الوزاري بالجريدة الرسمية.
o   في حالة طرح جزء من أسهم الشركة للاكتتاب العام يعد نشره وطلب اكتتاب وفقا للمادة (55) من نظام الشركات وذلك خلال ثلاثين يوماً من  تاريخ النشر المشار إليه في البند السابق وتعلن نشرة الاكتتاب في جريده يوميه قبل تاريخ بدء الاكتتاب بخمسة أيام على الأقل.
o   دراسة مشروع معدلات التخصيص.
o   بعد طرح الأسهم للاكتتاب العام وتخصيصها يعقد جمعية تأسيسية للشركة للنظر في جدول أعمالها (المدون في نظام الشركة وفقا لنظام الشركات )، ويتم الإعلان عنها في الصحف اليومية والجريدة الرسمية ولا تعقد إلا بعد خمسة عشر يوماً من تاريخ نشر الدعوة.
o   يتقدم المؤسسون بطلب إلى وزارة التجارة لإعلان تأسيس الشركة خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ انعقاد الجمعية التأسيسية  يرفق به ما يلي:
    -   نظام الشركة الأساسي المقر من الجمعية التأسيسية.
    -  عقد تأسيس الشركة المثبت لدى كاتب العدل.
    -   محضر اجتماع الجمعية التأسيسية الموقع من رئيس الجمعية والسكرتير . 
o   يصدر قرار من معالي وزير التجارة بإعلان تأسيس الشركة.
o    يقوم المؤسسون بنشر قرار وزير التجارة بإعلان تأسيس الشركة وعقد تأسيسها ونظامها الأساسي بالجريدة الرسمية.
o   يقدم أعضاء مجلس الإدارة خلال خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ القرار الوزاري بإعلان التأسيس طلب لتسجيلها بالسجل التجاري بعد تعين مجلس الإدارة وانتخاب رئيساً للمجلس وعضواً منتدباً. 
o   تقيد الشركة بالسجل التجاري بعد أن تتم تعبئة النماذج المعدة لذلك لدى مكتب السجل التجاري وتسديد الرسوم المقررة على الشركة وقدرها 8000 ريال كل خمس سنوات.
*شروط تحول الشركات إلى شركة مساهمة :* 
§     خطاب موجه إلى الإدارة العامة للشركات من جميع الشركاء موضحاً فيه إسم الشركة وعنوانها وتاريخ تأسيسها وأسباب التحول .
§     نسخة من عقد إنشاء الشركة والتعديلات اللاحقة عليه .
§     قوائم مالية مراجعة لثلاث سنوات سابقة لطلب التحول .
§     يجب أن لا يقل رأسمال الشركة عن 50 مليون ريال .
§     الهيكل التنظيمي للشركة موضحاً فيه الإدارات الرئيسة وأسماء ومؤهلات المشرفين  عليها .
§     وصف تفصيلي لنظام الرقابة الداخلية للشركة .
§     مقدار المزايا التي يحصل عليها مديري الشركة والمسئولين التنفيذيين بما فيها التأمينات الاجتماعية .
§     بيان بالحصص التي يملكها المدراء والمسئولين التنفيذيين في الشركة أو في شركات أخرى لها علاقة بنشاط الشركة أو طبيعة عملها .
§     تقرير من مراقب حسابات الشركة عن عملية فحص محدودة عن الفترة من تاريخ آخر قوائم مالية مراجعة إلى تاريخ إيداع طلب التحول موضحاً بها أي إجراءات قانونية أو قضايا هامه محتملة أو قضايا مرفوعة ضد الشركة ولم يتم الفصل فيها بصفة نهائية .
§     دراسة تبين الجدوى الاقتصادية لأغراض الشركة تعد من قبل أحد المكاتب المرخص لها في المملكة ، تتضمن تقييماً للشركة المحولة ، وقوائم مالية مستقبلية للشركة الجديدة للثلاث سنوات القادمة ، وتحديد سعر سهم الشركة المساهمة ، وبيان الأسس التي تم على ضوءها تحديد هذا السعر،ومقدار رأس المال المقترح ، والقدر المخصص للشركاء الحاليين أو الجدد وكيفية توزيعه.
 تتولى الإدارة العامة للشركات دراسة طلب التحول ومرفقاته ، وتحدد من حيث المبـدأ ما إذا كانت توافـق علـى قبـول الطلب أو حفظـه موضحاً بالأسباب.
ودمتم،،،
المستشار القانوني 
خضر محمد العظمة

----------

